# Fetal laceration during c-section



## dacoleman03 (Dec 7, 2009)

Need help with appropriate dx codes for accidental laceration to baby's thigh during c-section.  Received this rejection message after filing the claim:  DIAGNOSIS CODE REQUIRES ACCIDENT CODE.  Is this a reference to an E-code?  Thanks.


----------



## msuitor (Dec 7, 2009)

Yes, they are asking for an E code to describe the external cause


----------



## +91 9094532789 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Birth Injury*

We can code.

767.8	Other specified birth trauma and 
E870.0	Accidental cut, puncture, perforation, or hemorrhage during surgical operation


----------

